# Pirenópolis, Goiás



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

*PIRENÓPOLIS - GOIÁS*

Pirenópolis é uma charmosa cidade histórica no interior de Goiás, point não apenas de goianos mas também de brasilienses. As ruas com pavimento característico são inconfundíveis. Assim como a arborização, que deve ter sido introduzida posteriormente à ocupação da cidade. 

O município é bastante diferente da cidade de Goiás no que tange o turismo. Enquanto a primeira é menos turística, mais voltada aos próprios moradores, menos museificada (e ainda sim, espetacular), Pirenópolis tem um barzinho, um restaurante, uma pousada charmosa em cada esquina. 

O turismo na cidade é impressionante, graças a sua localização entre duas importantes e ricas metrópoles: Goiânia e Brasília. No interior, o qual não visitei, muitas fazendas, cachoeiras e passeios de turismo rural e radical. 

Enfim, recomendo a visita a Piri.








'
Área total [1]	2 227,793 km²
População total (estimativa IBGE/2018[2])	24 749 hab.
• Posição	GO: 47º
Densidade	11,1 hab./km²
Clima	Tropical sub-úmido
Altitude	770 m


01
IMG_20200308_100044 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20200308_113810 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20200308_100135 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20200308_100213 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_20200308_100230 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
IMG_20200308_100250 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
IMG_20200308_100257 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
IMG_20200308_100316 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09
IMG_20200308_100318 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10
IMG_20200308_100324 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11
IMG_20200308_100404 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

12
IMG_20200308_100411 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

13
IMG_20200308_100417 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

14
IMG_20200308_100449 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

15
IMG_20200308_100456 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

16
IMG_20200308_100503 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

17
IMG_20200308_100508 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

18
IMG_20200308_100537 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

19
IMG_20200308_100541 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

20
IMG_20200308_100546 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

21
IMG_20200308_100622 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

22
IMG_20200308_100632 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

23
IMG_20200308_100657 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

24
IMG_20200308_100706 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

25
IMG_20200308_100725 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

26
IMG_20200308_100752 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

27
IMG_20200308_100808 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

28 Um charme essas entradas de casas
IMG_20200308_100852 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

29 Cine Pireneus
IMG_20200308_100940 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

30
IMG_20200308_101037 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

31
IMG_20200308_101124 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

32
IMG_20200308_101128 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

33
IMG_20200308_101134 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

34
IMG_20200308_101230 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

35
IMG_20200308_101324 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

36
IMG_20200308_101336 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

37
IMG_20200308_101541 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

38
IMG_20200308_101553 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

39
IMG_20200308_101607 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

40
IMG_20200308_101840 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

41
IMG_20200308_101844 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

42
IMG_20200308_102057 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

43
IMG_20200308_102131 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

44
IMG_20200308_102154 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

45
IMG_20200308_102158 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

46
IMG_20200308_102210 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

47
IMG_20200308_102217 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

48
IMG_20200308_102259 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

49
IMG_20200308_102326 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

50
IMG_20200308_102342 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

51
IMG_20200308_102602 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

52
IMG_20200308_102610 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

53
IMG_20200308_102642 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

54
IMG_20200308_102708 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

55
IMG_20200308_102741 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

56
IMG_20200308_102919 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

57
IMG_20200308_102938 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

58
IMG_20200308_103011 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

59
IMG_20200308_103141 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

60
IMG_20200308_103158 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

61
IMG_20200308_103201 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

62
IMG_20200308_103232 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr
63
IMG_20200308_103316 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

64
IMG_20200308_103401 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

65
IMG_20200308_103407 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

66
IMG_20200308_103519 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

67
IMG_20200308_103624 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

68
IMG_20200308_103632 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

69
IMG_20200308_103708 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

70
IMG_20200308_103837 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

71 Rio das Almas
IMG_20200308_104032 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

72
IMG_20200308_104047 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

73
IMG_20200308_104118 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

74
IMG_20200308_104200 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

75
IMG_20200308_104348 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

76 Casa de Camara e Cadeia
IMG_20200308_104405 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

77
IMG_20200308_104414 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr
78 Rua de Lazer
IMG_20200308_104703 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

79
IMG_20200308_104805 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

80
IMG_20200308_104845 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

81
IMG_20200308_104944 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr
82
IMG_20200308_104946 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

83 Teatro
IMG_20200308_105155 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

84
IMG_20200308_105241 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

85
IMG_20200308_105419 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

86
IMG_20200308_105451 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

87
IMG_20200308_105520_1 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

88
IMG_20200308_105540 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

89
IMG_20200308_105704 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

90
IMG_20200308_105744 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

91
IMG_20200308_105759 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

9*2
IMG_20200308_105802 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

93
IMG_20200308_110418 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

94
IMG_20200308_110448 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

95
IMG_20200308_113716 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

96
IMG_20200308_113805 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Bonus, *Anápolis*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iCTH67]IMG_20200308_123435 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr[/URL]

02
IMG_20200308_123346 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20200308_123310 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20200308_123218 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_20200308_123201 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
IMG_20200308_123055 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
IMG_20200308_123046 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
IMG_20200308_123010 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

O ruim é que a gente não pode dar mais de um like por post. :lol:

Thread padrão "Ice Climber de qualidade", as usual.


----------



## sebobprata (Dec 7, 2010)

Mais uma joia do cerrado goiano. Mais um belo thread. E mais uma cidade linda que é Anápolis terra da Anapolina.
Parabéns, ice!


----------



## abrandao (Sep 8, 2006)

Bom demais rever "Piri", agora pelas tuas fotos! 

Sem dúvidas uma das melhores "escapadas" pra quem é de/ mora em Brasília! A região é cheia de cachoeiras bem bacanas e a cidade tem uma atmosfera realmente especial.


----------



## PAPITOBA (Jun 13, 2009)

Piri é uma graça e uma delícia!
Parabéns pelo belo registro.


----------



## Mike.Fell (May 7, 2016)

Tive a honra de conhecer essa bela cidade em janeiro agora. A cidade é linda e bem cuidada me surpreendeu muito.


----------



## Hello_World (Dec 24, 2009)

É tudo tão aconchegante...

Que sensação gostosa rever fotos dessa cidade, Eu :heart: Piri


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Eu sabia que Pirenópolis era turística, mas pensei ser algo relacionado à natureza (lembro de ver fotos de umas formações de pedra que tem aí) ou então àquela cavalgada religiosa que tem aí. Jamais imaginei que houvesse tao vasto patrimônio histórico. Preciso conhecer!

Anápolis é a cara do desenvolvimento do cerrado, deve ser muito bom de viver.

Obrigado pelo thread!


----------



## legal (Aug 19, 2003)

Muito linda... e o patrimonio e' riquissimo.
E o melhor de tudo e' que existem muitos bares, restaurantes etc, no proprio centro historico.. parece tudo muito ativo, muito vivo.. quando ha gente!
Parece bem cedo de manha, quando nao tem ninguem... nao se ve muita gente nas ruas.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Ahh....:heart: :heart: 

Tão lindinha...que saudade!! Amo as casinhas...
E a estrutura turística é bem legal, penso em voltar. É bem movimentada, mas sem exagero.
Belas fotos, migo...:lovethem:


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

lorrampaiva said:


> O ruim é que a gente não pode dar mais de um like por post. :lol:
> 
> Thread padrão "Ice Climber de qualidade", as usual.


Muito obrigado, Lorram!!

:cheers:



sebobprata said:


> Mais uma joia do cerrado goiano. Mais um belo thread. E mais uma cidade linda que é Anápolis terra da Anapolina.
> Parabéns, ice!


Muito obrigado, amigo! E de fato Anápolis é indissociável a Anapolina haha


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

abrandao said:


> Bom demais rever "Piri", agora pelas tuas fotos!
> 
> Sem dúvidas uma das melhores "escapadas" pra quem é de/ mora em Brasília! A região é cheia de cachoeiras bem bacanas e a cidade tem uma atmosfera realmente especial.


Me arrependi de nao ter ficado ao menos uma noite. Fica pra próxima, e a ida as cachoeiras também - o tempo apesar de ensolarado rapidamente virou para chuva.

Obrigado!



PAPITOBA said:


> Piri é uma graça e uma delícia!
> Parabéns pelo belo registro.


Obrigado Papitoba!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Mike.Fell said:


> Tive a honra de conhecer essa bela cidade em janeiro agora. A cidade é linda e bem cuidada me surpreendeu muito.


Obrigado Mike! Bom ver mais gente surpresa.



Hello_World said:


> É tudo tão aconchegante...
> 
> Que sensação gostosa rever fotos dessa cidade, Eu :heart: Piri


Obrigado Hello! :cheers:


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Pietrin said:


> Eu sabia que Pirenópolis era turística, mas pensei ser algo relacionado à natureza (lembro de ver fotos de umas formações de pedra que tem aí) ou então àquela cavalgada religiosa que tem aí. Jamais imaginei que houvesse tao vasto patrimônio histórico. Preciso conhecer!
> 
> Anápolis é a cara do desenvolvimento do cerrado, deve ser muito bom de viver.
> 
> Obrigado pelo thread!


Exato. A imagem de Piri que tinha era de cachoeira, brasilienses e a cavalhada. 

Mas a cidade é surpreendente, tem um CH muito charmoso e agradável.

Obrigado amigo!



legal said:


> Muito linda... e o patrimonio e' riquissimo.
> E o melhor de tudo e' que existem muitos bares, restaurantes etc, no proprio centro historico.. parece tudo muito ativo, muito vivo.. quando ha gente!
> Parece bem cedo de manha, quando nao tem ninguem... nao se ve muita gente nas ruas.


Obrigado Legal!!

Nas fotos talvez nao pareceu, mas tinha bastante gente nas ruas. Mas muitos também rumavam ao interior, para os passeios.

O horário era 09 ' 10 h da manha de um domingo.

Abc!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Déa_ said:


> Ahh....:heart: :heart:
> 
> Tão lindinha...que saudade!! Amo as casinhas...
> E a estrutura turística é bem legal, penso em voltar. É bem movimentada, mas sem exagero.
> Belas fotos, migo...:lovethem:


Obrigado Déa. Enquanto montava o thread lembrava de ti. Bom que gostou. Beijos!


----------



## DEBAREMBAR (Jun 20, 2007)

Uma agradável surpresa nesta manhã, espetacular ! Belo trabalho Ice !


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado cara! E bom te ver por aqui! Abc!


----------



## Rafael_Rosato (Jan 22, 2008)

Duplicado.


----------



## Rafael_Rosato (Jan 22, 2008)

Já devia ter ido conhecer essa gracinha!! Tão pertinho (oficialmente é RIDE do DF).

Deste ano não me escapa!! Rsrs

Obrigado por compartilhar!!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Nao sabia que Pirenópolis era RIDE. Interessante.

Obrigado Rafael!


----------



## feelthegroove. (Jun 9, 2011)

Belíssima!

Deve ser muito agradável passar um tempo por aí. Muito boas fotos.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado Feel!


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Muito boas fotos. fotografastes praticamente toda a cidade. Sempre vou à trabalho em Piri. Adoro a cidade!!!


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Belo thread!

Ainda não tive a oportunidade de conhecer Pirenópolis, mas a cidade parece ser uma graça. Quando visitei GO e o DF, acabei priorizando Goiás Velho, até por ser Patrimônio da Humanidade. Tinha uma ideia da beleza de Pirenópolis e esse thread só fez crescer a vontade de conhecê-la. Bonitinha e o patrimônio arquitetônico está bem cuidado, num aspecto geral. E pois é, parece que tem belezas naturais também. Quem sabe conheço Pirenópolis numa próxima ida a Brasília...

Valeu pelas fotos!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado gente!


----------



## Guga GM (Apr 26, 2011)

Adorei muito essa coletânea de fotos suas Ice, já tinha visto algumas fotos de Pirenópolis mas nada nesse nível de detalhamento. Não sabia que a cidade era tão linda assim, da vontade de conhecer pra ontem..

O Casario e o urbanismo estão 100%. Linda, linda, linda!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado Guga. Pra mim foi uma surpresa também. Pouco ou nunca vi thread de Pirenópolis aqui, e imaginava uma cidade mais caída com mais força nas atrações do interior. Que nada, uma cidade super bem cuidada, vibrante e bem urbanizada.

abc!


----------

